# Can’t post, changes day to day



## nutt (Jan 3, 2020)

will this even work????


----------



## nutt (Jan 3, 2020)

Gimney X’mas! Why is this Sql error 1366 being thrown around??


----------



## nutt (Jan 3, 2020)

One day I can post and the next I can’t. Just when I sit down and type something up it throws a code on me.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 3, 2020)

Are you trying to use some sort of special characters in the posts that won't post? Emoji, some foreign keyboard character, etc?

Not saying you've done anything wrong, but these are previously known issues with a recent forum upgrade that has taken place.


----------



## nutt (Jan 3, 2020)

Typed in Japanese character....,, no but seriously nothing not even emojis. Cleared my cache and everything with no affect.

I will be researching tmrw, there are only 2 forums I care about and this is one of them. I gotta figure this out :-)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2020)

According to your info, you have been logged in with 2 different IP addresses. Are they both doing the same thing?
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2020)

If you are still having problems PM 

 bmudd14474
 , he should be able to get it fixed.
Al


----------



## nutt (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning, yes across the board all devices and last time I checked the desktop Mac as well. Brian said it was on my end because he logged in as me and could post fine so ascertained issue was mine.

But obviously I am able to post and then not at other times.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 4, 2020)

Hmm. Perhaps are you running some sort of illicit browser extension that may have been installed surreptitiously?


----------

